# Vikings reach agreement with free agent receiver Berrian



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

_The Minnesota Vikings reached an agreement with free agent wide receiver Bernard Berrian on Saturday, reports NFL Network's Adam Schefter. Berrian signed a six-year, $42 million contract, with $16 million guaranteed.

Berrian, the former Chicago Bears wide receiver, was spotted at the Vikings training facility on Saturday morning. He peeked his head inside the facility with a Vikings hat on while media gathered for a news conference to introduce new safety Madieu Williams.

Coach Brad Childress joked that Berrian was "not here against his will."

It has been a busy first two days in free agency for the Vikings, who also signed fullback Thomas Tapeh on Friday.

Williams is touted as a hybrid safety big enough to tackle and capable of man-to-man coverage against receivers. He got a six-year deal worth $33 million, with almost $13 million guaranteed._

One thing is for sure--Zygi sure isn't worried about upgrading "now" this year and I really like what I'm seeing thus far.  (Some may think BB was overpaid a bit, but I like it a helluva lot better than standing pat watching deals get done and remaining weak/mediocre at given positions--picking through the screenings.) The good thing is they're not done yet and we're still 2 months away from big D-day. dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I love it.....could the Packers get Jason Taylor and Randy Moss???? :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thompson to signing blue chip free agents is to Steinbrenner being a tight a$$. I'd say Taylor to Dallas or NE and Moss to the ladder.

PSD is a great site and the NFL forums are a fun place to watch this time of year.
http://www.prosportsdaily.com/forums/fo ... forumid=95

Vikes have fairly high interest in Javon Walker, but I will disregard the Fitz rumors for the time being after Berrian signed tonight. I sure wouldn't mind being proved wrong and possessing an undeniable top to bottom WR corp though. 

Present needs: replacement for Fergie (assuming he doesn't resign), replacement for Udeze, yet another solid DE, a very solid backup QB, and the best water boy money can buy for AP and the Williams boys. 8)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

does it matter which reciever they sign, if they can't throw them the ball? :eyeroll:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't plan on Berrian catching too many important passes. He is about 50/50 with his hands and he will not go across the middle much or intitiate contact to break up a bad pass from his QB's to stop an interception.

He is a speedy basterd though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

With all the money being invested and w/ a combined year under his belt, the beginning of next year is ultimately Tjack's last $h!t or get off the pot opportunity. I'm not holding my breath, but give him a fair shot w/ a couple good/play-maker receivers and see how it unfolds itself. This is why I stated earlier that they need to acquire a "very" solid backup QB not only for injury, but if he doesn't produce.

As far as Berrian is considered, you're making him sound an awful lot like Williamson's clone, but I'll take my chances any day of the week obviously:
http://www.twincities.com/vikings/ci_8424699
http://www.startribune.com/sports/vikings/16150607.html

(Wet behind the ears receivers w/ unestablished QB's)
*Berrian: 16 games, 71 receptions, 951 yards, 13.4 Avg, 5 TD's, 
Williamson: 11 games, 18 receptions, 240 yards, 13.3 Avg, 1 TD*

I see plenty of consistency there to take the plunge they did.

I also see on ESPN's bottom line today that Moss called Culpepper about joining up agents and making a comeback together.  That took me by surprise and I wonder if any GM will consider pulling the trigger? Looks like Taylor will also be back in Miami or retire according to Parcells.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

What would you guys think if this current interesting rumor was given legs?:

_The Cleveland Browns have quarterback Derek Anderson signed to start but have no picks in the first three rounds of April's NFL draft. That has to make Browns backup QB Brady Quinn, above, an intriguing possibility for the Vikings, who might be able to get Quinn by trading their first-round pick (No. 17 overall).
_
If this happened they'd be forced to bring in a vet QB for a mentor and then bring in a DE through free agency. This internal 2-way competition would be a great thing and you'd be getting a guy who could've easily went #1 the year before. It's got my vote.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Where is that Brady Quinn story from Bandman?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Get all the receivers you want...like someone else said you'll still need someone to throw them the ball. :lol:

Maybe you guys can go retro and bring Moss/Culpepper back!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jgat said:


> Where is that Brady Quinn story from Bandman?


www.prosportsdaily.com under Vikings rumors. I doubt it's worth putting much thought into until you hear multiples and quotes from Viking personnel, but rumors are rumors and they're fun to play with as far as being a fan nonetheless.

Taddy, you should be resting and preparing yourself for the Arodg era.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Maybe you guys can go retro and bring Moss/Culpepper back!


I would take Culpecker if we could get the Super Freak back. I still love seeing his highlights on u tube!!!! :fro:

Oh yea, So would the Pack!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't even let my mind run with the Moss/Culpepper idea, because 
I will get way to excited, and then way to let down when they sign elsewhere.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

jgat said:


> I will get way to excited, and then way to let down.


Isn't that a common annual affliction for queens fans?


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

Id like to see um give jackson one more
you but draft a quarterback this year in 
the third roud like joe flacco just in case
jackson sucks haha


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

MOB said:


> Isn't that a common annual affliction for queens fans?


 :lol: :bop: eace:


----------

